# The Five Biggest Weight Loss and Fitness Myths



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

???Top Personal Trainer And 40-Year-Old Fitness Cover Model Reveals Insider Secrets The Weight Loss And Fitness Industries Don’t Want You To Know.???WEIGHT LOSS AND FITNESS MYTH #1ieting will eliminate fat. Your body can???t discriminate between intentional calorie deprivation (as in a diet), and starvation. When you dramatically reduce your caloric intake, your body shifts into [...]

*Read More...*


----------

